
Yahoo's $8bn Black Hole - jackgavigan
http://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-yahoo/
======
heifetz
is it just me, or is the formatting of the top of the article a complete mess?

~~~
twiceaday
[http://i.imgur.com/kEML9P9.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/kEML9P9.jpg)

Looks like a mess on my Retina Macbook.

